# Email Alerts Are Now Working Again



## Gizmo (7/4/16)

I am pleased to announce that email alerts now work again.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (7/4/16)

Gizmo said:


> I am pleased to announce that email alerts now work again.


I enjoyed not having them. Is there a global setting to turn them off on my user profile?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Riaz (7/4/16)

Gazzacpt said:


> I enjoyed not having them. Is there a global setting to turn them off on my user profile?


Yes there is @Gazzacpt 

Under the ''preferences'' tab in your profile, untick the box

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------

